# Jakob Hägg



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Jakob (Jacob) Adolf Hägg, b. Östergarn, Gotland, 26 (alt. 27) June 1850, was one of the foremost exponents of Swedish Leipzig romanticism and bequeathed a copious output of mainly piano music. He studied at the Royal Conservatory of Music, Stockholm, between 1865 and 1870, and under Niels W. Gade in Copenhagen (1870−71). For a long time Hägg was cut off from professional music by mental illness, but at the age of 45 he achieved a comeback as musician and composer. He died in Hudiksvall on 1 March 1928. Member of the Royal Swedish Academy of Music 1917.

*Summary list of works*
1 singspiel (En yngre son), 3 symphonies, orchestral works (2 suites, 4 overtures, Konsert-allegro, ten or so minor orchestral works), chamber music (string quartet, piano trio, cello sonata and minor works), piano music (3 sonatas, 2 sonatinas, about 20 suites, 10 sets of variations and several hundred short pieces), about 50 songs with piano accompaniment, choral music with piano accompaniment (Studenten fra Lund etc.), organ works (Preludier op. 40), arrangements of works by other composers, and a large number of folk music adaptations.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------

